# Barn clothes and smelling like your goats;)



## jlLeslie (12 mo ago)

This may be a bit of a silly question…but I’m going to bring it up anyway…😜

So do you all just embrace the barn yard perfume and smelling like your barn/goats or do you like to trade out what you wear and have specific barn clothes? One of the random things I’ve started thinking about as I get back into raising goats.

My husband is not a farmer at all has no desire for farm animals, gardening or anything of the kind. Now he’s fine with me doing my thing and helping me if I need him. But I am sure one thing he doesn’t realize about getting goats is I’ll probably smell like them most of the time lol. 

Is there anything you all find to help avoid smelling like your barn short of showering? In the past I had clothes that I’d wear to do barn chores and that took care of most odors. 

I feel like most farmers just embrace it or don’t even notice it because it’s just apart of ones life. Personally, I like a good barn yard essence.😊


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have farm clothes and town clothes to help beat taking the barn scent with us. It helps. My hubs is not a stay at home farmer either. But he will help with the heavy lifting when needed.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, I notice I don’t smell very bad from just taking taking care of the does on a day to day basis so I don’t have specific clothes for the barn. Just this past year I got a buck again and now I have two little bucklings I’m raising so if I’m doing anything specific with them other than just feeding them and taking them out to their day pen, I wear jeans and a shirt I don’t care about. My mom washes all my barn clothes separate from everybody else’s. I don’t mind smelling like a goat.  I would love with them if I could.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a separate coat that I wear when doing chores in the colder months. For the most part, the smell stays on that unless I'm mucking out shelters or dealing with the bucks (hoof trimming)....then the clothes I'm wearing and my body need washed to get rid of the smell. If I'm not mucking out my does' barn, then I really don't notice much of a smell from being with them afterwords.

Last month, my chore coat was getting pretty smelly, and not in a good way either - I'm talking buck/goat urine smell. I really don't mind it much, but my sure family did! I had just got done with my morning chores and was walking to the mudroom to hang up my coat. My mom and sister where both in the kitchen when I walked through. They both started complaining/making a big deal about how bad my coat smelled and that it needed washed. Pretty soon my little brother (he's 3) came in the kitchen to see what all the fuss was about and my mom told him that my coat smelled. He said "Oh can I smell it!" (with excitement) so he took in a big whiff from my coat and said (seriously) "Hmmm, that's smells pretty good!!!" We all started laughing and I remarked that he is a true farm boy, but mom didn't agree with me. 🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have clothes for working out in the yard which includes any barn chores and clothes for going out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Last month, my chore coat was getting pretty smelly, and not in a good way either - I'm talking buck/goat urine smell. I really don't mind it much, but my sure family did! I had just got done with my morning chores and was walking to the mudroom to hang up my coat. My mom and sister where both in the kitchen when I walked through. They both started complaining/making a big deal about how bad my coat smelled and that it needed washed. Pretty soon my little brother (he's 3) came in the kitchen to see what all the fuss was about and my mom told him that my coat smelled. He said "Oh can I smell it!" (with excitement) so he took in a big whiff from my coat and said (seriously) "Hmmm, that's smells pretty good!!!" We all started laughing and I remarked that he is a true farm boy, but mom didn't agree with me. 🤣


Haha! I have buck smell on my coat quite often and as soon as I come in the house, I wash my hands at the entry sink and then walk into the kitchen (or wherever my mom is at the time) and mom makes me immediately go get a shower. She can’t stand buck smell.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Same, but I call them at home clothes and going out lol I do not change my clothes when going in and out of the house though…….unless I have done something with the bucks or delivered kids or anything that has nasty stuff stuck on me lol but every day chores I simply just wear those all day


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I have barn/house clothes and outside (as in going to town) clothes.

@Dandy Hill Farm I haven't had a buck here for almost three months and my barn jacket smells like buck. I won't wash it because I'd miss the smell 🤫😆


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> … my mom told him that my coat smelled. He said "Oh can I smell it!" (with excitement) so he took in a big whiff from my coat and said (seriously) "Hmmm, that's smells pretty good!!!" We all started laughing and I remarked that he is a true farm boy, but mom didn't agree with me. 🤣


That’s a little goat farmer in the making. 



Jessica84 said:


> Same, but I call them at home clothes and going out lol I do not change my clothes when going in and out of the house though…….unless I have done something with the bucks or delivered kids or anything that has nasty stuff stuck on me lol but every day chores I simply just wear those all day


Same. I have my “going in public” clothes and home clothes (and I don’t change unless I got super dirty). I may smell like goats but, for now, I only have does. So it can’t be that bad, right?


----------



## jlLeslie (12 mo ago)

Lol, yeah… if I start to notice my coat smelling I know it’s bad. My mom always would make a comment after it had been about a 2 weeks since the last it was washed definitely had to be wash on a monthly basis.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> I have barn/house clothes and outside (as in going to town) clothes.
> 
> @Dandy Hill Farm I haven't had a buck here for almost three months and my barn jacket smells like buck. I won't wash it because I'd miss the smell 🤫


Haha! I would have the same problem!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

jlLeslie said:


> Lol, yeah… if I start to notice my coat smelling I know it’s bad. My mom always would make a comment after it had been about a 2 weeks since the last it was washed definitely had to be wash on a monthly basis.


My coat's lucky if it gets washed every other month. It usually goes 3-4 months without a wash...I could let it go longer, but my family won't let me. 🤣


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh the memories! Hopefully to be reality again soon.
My overalls are still hanging in the back porch even though it has been years. I have thin ones for warm weather and ski pants for winter.
They come off in the house and stay on the porch. They really only smell during rut and get washed when really smelly.
Confidentially, to my TGS family, I much prefer the smell of a well tended farm to perfume.
That includes skunks.🙀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely change to different clothes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goats definitely stink lol. Winter time I definitely think they smell more and so do we. We have our designated 'goat clothes' that we wear outside. I have some hunting type sweat pants and some other sweat pants that I tend to pull over fleece pj's, bottoms tucked into warm fleece socks, and then some long sleeves dedicated to barn use under my coat. 
When those come off they get hung up on a coat rack and 'Febreezed' lol. 
We have a small place and don't have a muck room to our advantage, so... next to the door I have one of those black plastic 3 tier shelves, each shelf holds 3 sets of boots. We put our boots on that and I have some old fabric I drape over it and I Febreeze that as needed. I like the shelf though because it's easy to clean. The fabric is a dark color and it doesn't look tacky IMO.

As for myself, I always change out of the clothes if they smell like goat and then I douse myself in Bath and Body works spray lol! I shower in the evenings after goat chores or after I finish cooking dinner. About the only time it's really bad is if we are cleaning the barn, or if we are doing something hands on with the goats. 

Of course right now... I've lost a great deal of my smell to Covid so.... if I am smelly I really don't know it lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am in the barn pretty much except sleeping- I sure don't have time nor the inclination to change, on the rare times I get away- Frebreeze gets applied to the pants, 
I do change out of the coat- if I have to run to TSC or the groc. store. But, Frebreeze does not get rid of buck in rut smell- especially when all 15 are rutting and rubbing as they
walk by when I am feeding them! Frebreeze needs to come out with "buck in rut" anti scent!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goats Rock said:


> I am in the barn pretty much except sleeping- I sure don't have time nor the inclination to change, on the rare times I get away- Frebreeze gets applied to the pants,
> I do change out of the coat- if I have to run to TSC or the groc. store. But, Frebreeze does not get rid of buck in rut smell- especially when all 15 are rutting and rubbing as they
> walk by when I am feeding them! Frebreeze needs to come out with "buck in rut" anti scent!


What! @Goats Rock, you have 15 bucks?!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

One thing that help is washing clothes in fabulouso. It seems to cut the smell better than anything. We owned a restaurant and we washed the rags in it the only thing that cut grease pour a good splash in when you wash sometimes I would mix odorban.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

OK, someone has to go on record as rude and smelly. I rarely go anywhere besides the feed store and the dump on Saturdays. I figure being stinky aids in social distancing...if you can smell me, well back up some.

When I really go anywhere, I shower and wear clean clothes. I mean when I worked in an office I was respectful of other noses....I'm not a total savage.

All those years dairy farming I was permeated with the stench. I remember smelling my hair trying to monitor odors. Horses smell great, I got used to cows, my girls smell fine to me....the boys, eeek. And pigs, well I always thought it was a measure of something when people stand by you after pig farming.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

KY Goat Girl, Yep, 15 Big old smelly bucks! And add 4 nice almost yearling Togg bucks that I have to sell, but
haven't had the energy to deal with Craigslist. Oh, I forgot- I actually have 16 breeding bucks- one just joined the 
group, he is an almost yearling Alpine. Each buck gets to breed about 10-15 does.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! And I thought 2 little bucklings was a lot.  I didn’t realize you have so many goats!  How many goats do you have altogether? @Goats Rock


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

In the winter, I wear pants like these over my jeans and leggings. Rain Pants: Lightweight Waterproof Pants | REI Co-op
They are lightweight, don't restrict movement, and cut the wind really well. They will also keep you dry and keep your jeans clean. 
In the summer, I have a set of clothes for dirty jobs and a set for in the house, so I'm not dropping mud and rubbing stinky stuff all over the furniture.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

KY Goat Girl- We have a lot! I am a commercial dairy- Shipping milk to a cheese creamery from March - Nov. I milk about 60-75 does- so with old goats (what do you 
do with the faithful old girls?), bucks old and young, yearlings, kids, and the riff raff that are too cute to sell, but worthless for milk- I have too darn many! Oh, can't forget the 
old wethers that were 4-H goats, the cute soon to be wethered mixed breed guy that I can't bear to send to a sale- too many worthless ones- but I am not so big that I can't 
still have pets- All have names- and all are or can be registered, if I would just sit down and send them to ADGA. lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! I didn’t realize you had so many goats! And I totally get it about cute but worthless goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I have my hubbys old.lounge pants that are felt lined, black overalls, and a wonderful pair of Airforce flight bibs. Talk about warm in cold weather!😁 1 raincoat, and a medium weight jacket, and a large heavy rainproof hooded coat. I wear hooded sweatshirts & leggings underneath. So Im covered with old yucky clothes and peel them off to regular clothes. They stay hung up by the backdoor. I spray with Lysol then frebreeze...lol Or wash them. I change into city clothes ( jeans & shirt) if I have to go anywhere. But mostly Im at home with all my animals! 😃🥰😍


----------



## Sween62 (12 mo ago)

New to goat farming and the does don’t smell but when we picked up our 350 pound Kiko buck nothing has smelled the same since lol!! But I love him so much he is such a gentleman with my Oberhasli doe we breed him with I really don’t care how bad he makes everything smell. I have barn clothes and a barn coat and would not leave he house with them on lol.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I was just sitting here watching Jeopardy! and went, "I smell like goat!! And I love it."
We just picked up our new herd today. They got pretty smelly on the ride home cuz they peed and pooped and then laid in it. I think most of the smell will gone tomorrow.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

luvmyherd said:


> I was just sitting here watching Jeopardy! and went, "I smell like goat!! And I love it."
> We just picked up our new herd today. They got pretty smelly on the ride home cuz they peed and pooped and then laid in it. I think most of the smell will gone tomorrow.


Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> I was just sitting here watching Jeopardy! and went, "I smell like goat!! And I love it."
> We just picked up our new herd today. They got pretty smelly on the ride home cuz they peed and pooped and then laid in it. I think most of the smell will gone tomorrow.


Awww! I’m trying to imagine your feeling since you haven’t had goats for so long. 🥰️


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Awww! I’m trying to imagine your feeling since you haven’t had goats for so long. 🥰️


My husband and I keep looking at each other and just smiling. This is truly the life we are meant for. It is sad our son is going through a nasty divorce but we are so happy to have someone here who can help and who actually knows what he is doing. And we can still travel this summer 🐵


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your new little herd! Sending good thoughts to your son that the unpleasantness is behind him, soon.
(the biggest problem, in my opinion, is that other, outside people get involved and make an already rough situation totally worse!)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> My husband and I keep looking at each other and just smiling. This is truly the life we are meant for. It is sad our son is going through a nasty divorce but we are so happy to have someone here who can help and who actually knows what he is doing. And we can still travel this summer


I’m so happy for you! Congratulations on the new herd. They sure found a great place to call home.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Do does really smell bad?? Asking for a friend...
Actually never thought about that. I think the girls are fine. We have separate barn coats, gloves & muck boots. They all live in the mud room & not allowed in the house. Other than that we do tend the animals and head right to church, or anywhere else. I mean, we do wash our hands when we come in from the barn - we're not heathens! haha!
Bucks are another story though. I have a separate pair of buck gloves & wear old jeans that go to the wash right away, but we don't own a buck yet. Just being around friends boys & when we breed.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t think the does “smell”. Sure they do have their own smell but they don’t “stink” if you understand what I mean. And yes, the bucks are a different story. I try to not let them get against me or anything. I try to only touch them with my hands on a day-to-day basis. Now hoof trimming I have to be sure to wear jeans and a shirt I don’t care about. I have found that as many times as I wash my hands with regular hand soap the buck smell doesn’t come off very quick. I started using dish soap and I only have to wash my hands once now and they don’t smell like buck anymore.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My girls don't stink but there is definitely an odor there. As I have been befriending them I am trying to get them to rub up against me and have been holding the babies in my lap and arms. 
I notice a smell after I get in the house but as I have said, I am rather enjoying it.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I always say that the does smell like a goat but they don't stink the way the bucks do. Every animal has a scent to it but the bucks are just so much stronger. I will admit though that I don't mind the smell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------

